# World's Ugliest Dog Contest



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/World-Ugliest-Dog-Contest/ss/events/lf/062609ugliestdog


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OK...I really love animals, but some of those dogs are just hard to look at.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I always look but it is wonderful for rescues especially the chinese cresteds!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ugh. I'm not a huge fan of the Ugliest Dog Contest. It's practically in my own back yard and Chinese Cresteds really get a horrible rep from it. People get the idea all CC's are ugly and they aren't! Many of the dogs in those contests are missing limbs, have health issues and are very old. Because of those contests some people think it's completely fine to look at my dogs and say "hey, that's one of those ugliest dogs!" and smile. I want to tell them "Ummm nooooooo, that's one of my much loved family members!" :fish: I think next year they should have an ugliest baby contest and see how well that flies.


----------

